# ist dieser kurze text richtig übersetzt?



## ziriander (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

bin mit englisch nicht so 100%tig sicher. Könnte mal jemand schauen, ob dieser "get_flash" Text ok ist. Wäre euch sehr verbunden.

Gruß
ziriander


----------



## |mo| (5. Oktober 2003)

Im ersten Moment sehe ich keine Fehler, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das ein brite so schreiben würde.


----------



## JohannesR (6. Oktober 2003)

> With this link *[...]*


 gefällt mir nicht, das kann man schöner formulieren, IMHO.


----------



## Vaethischist (7. Oktober 2003)

Nix gegen Dein Englisch, aber 'n paar Sachen sind eher German-English. 

Vielleicht eher so formulieren:

Your browser is not able to display this site since you have an outdated version of the Flash-Player plugin or no plugin at all.

This link will take you to the Macromedia website where you can download the latest Flash-Player plugin for your browser or get more information about Flash.

Revisit this site after finishing the installation of the plugin.


----------



## ziriander (7. Oktober 2003)

@ Vaethischist 

 wie gesagt, mein englisch ist etwas bedenklich. Der Text  von dir klingt da schon "englischer".  Besten Dank.


----------

